# Ergon vs. Osprey vs. ??



## mikemikemike (Feb 10, 2008)

My 1990s vintage camelbak is finally giving up the ghost, and I'm ready for a new bag. 

I'm interested in Osprey (Syncro or Raptor) or Ergon BX2, or any other hydration packs that are of similar high end quality. 

I'd like to find something that is locked on and rides really well, but still relatively light. Needs to be enough for all-day rides (so to fit in a bit of warmth and a gang of food and water). Carrying armor not a priority for this pack. 

Hence, looking at more technical brands and less interested in camelbak, dakine, etc. 

Anyone have experience with both these products, or has done enough homework to make a comparision? Have seen Brian Mullin's reviews, but direct comparisons would be welcome.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Your Camelbak lasted how long, over 10 years, so you don't want to buy another one?


----------



## mikemikemike (Feb 10, 2008)

A fair point, but my priorities have shifted from longevity to performance. This one has been trusty, but I'd like to invest in the best function now that it's had its run.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

All brands have packs of different sizes. All the packs are "locked on", with shoulder straps, waist straps, and chest straps. What makes a pack "high performance"?


----------



## .Shawn. (Jan 7, 2009)

I've tried just about every hydration pack brand on the market. I've recently been using an Osprey Raptor 18. Hands down the best all around pack I've ever used in the decades hydration packs have been used. Everything from the magnetic bite valve to the bladder pouch is so perfectly thought out. Size is awesome as well. It can be as small as you'd like or expand rather big. That'd be my vote as I will likely never buy another pack...and if I do it'll be an Osprey


----------



## Flats (Feb 3, 2011)

.Shawn. said:


> I've tried just about every hydration pack brand on the market. I've recently been using an Osprey Raptor 18. Hands down the best all around pack I've ever used in the decades hydration packs have been used. Everything from the magnetic bite valve to the bladder pouch is so perfectly thought out. Size is awesome as well. It can be as small as you'd like or expand rather big. That'd be my vote as I will likely never buy another pack...and if I do it'll be an Osprey


+1. Have had my Raptor 18 for a year or so and it rides a lot more secure than the 10 year old Camelbak Lobo it replaced. Lots of room, the compression straps actually work, and I think it looks good, too.

Also have an Osprey escapist 25 for commuting duties and it's a lot better biking pack than the Arc'teryx it replaced. It's very stable and rides nice and low on the back.

Will be happy with these for a long time, I suspect.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Also look at Hydrapak, Lezyne, Evoc, Dakine and Cmelbak.

Not sure what you mean by technical - all of the brands have models catering for various uses.

There are plenty out there.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

.Shawn. said:


> I've tried just about every hydration pack brand on the market. I've recently been using an Osprey Raptor 18. Hands down the best all around pack I've ever used in the decades hydration packs have been used. Everything from the magnetic bite valve to the bladder pouch is so perfectly thought out. Size is awesome as well. It can be as small as you'd like or expand rather big. That'd be my vote as I will likely never buy another pack...and if I do it'll be an Osprey


I've had my Raptor 18 for almost a year now, and I have to second this as well. It absolutely never shifts around and is so comfortable I sometimes forget I have it on.


----------



## Mr Magoo (Jan 17, 2004)

*I bought a Mule last year*

I was torn berween the Mule and the Raptor 14. I got the mule and feel like I picked wrong. The Mule has a big scoop stash (for helmet?) that doesn't clinch tight enough and I have lost stuff out of there. the same goes for the little outermost pocket. You just have to be careful what you put in them. also I am constantly readdjusting the sholder straps as one side slips and the qwhole rig hangs crooked. I have some friends with the raptor and in addition to the fit qualities, I admire the little pockets on the waist belt and the magnetic hydro hose. I will be buying the Osprey long before the Mule wears out.


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

Deuter Compact Air EXP 10

Say good bye to wet sweaty swamp back. Perfect size for long day rides, expands to hold more stuff when needed on an epic long ride.


----------



## Neo-ST (Aug 25, 2011)

I use Dakine Apex. Before I bought it, I've searched and researched lots of packs, but this one came out as a winner. Others praise it too. I highly recommend it :thumbsup:


----------



## Jesselc (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a mule and just got a bx2. The bx2 is nice so far. It's comfy and easy to adjust. It offers more space than the mule. The only thing I don't like about it is that the largest compartment is not separate from the bladder compartment. You'll have the bladder next to other items. The mule kept the bladder isolated from everything else. The mule also feels a little lighter. Don't get me wrong the bx2 is very comfortable and nice, but so are others. II still use the camelback antidote reservoir in the bx2. I think its the best bladder.


----------



## Jaymorr (Aug 6, 2006)

Osprey Syncros 10 (3L bladder). Unlike the Raptor, the Syncro gets the pack off your back for better airflow. The Ergons I have require cinching the waist belt too much for my liking. If I backed off the tension, the pack would move around. I have the Raptor 10 & Syncros 10. J


----------



## riiz (Jul 8, 2010)

Camelbak Agent


----------



## g.fizzles (Sep 20, 2010)

Ergon BX2 with a 2L Opsrey bladder killer bag love it super comfortable plus hella cool no other riders mix my bag up. Osprey bladder kills em with the magnet clip little thing equals big props!


----------



## Doc D (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm thinking about the Vaude Northshore 20, anyone have personal experience with this brand and model?


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I liked my Deuter Race EXP Air a lot, but got interested in Osprey's magnetic clip on their bite valve, but I prefer to ride light, so I stopped using a hydration pack for a while. About to do a 3 hr epic and taking the Osprey. The Deuter only cost like $40 due to a sale and the Osprey was about $80.

Look for the sales, I guess. At $40, that Deuter couldn't be beat. Loved the suspension back and how low profile the top was, for ducking under stuff. Seemed to situate the weight better, for less gyro effect, than the Osprey. The old Camelbak stuff doesn't compare to either; didn't realize how bad the Camelbaks were for notorious for sweaty back, leaks, and flopping around until I got the Deuter, but the new lumbar bladder Camelbaks have caught my eye.

Only downside to the Deuter and Osprey are that they don't look all that great if you're wanting something more conservative or neutral in style.


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

Check out a Camelbak MULE or MULE NV


----------



## dreadpiratestephen (Feb 12, 2012)

shirk said:


> Deuter Compact Air EXP 10


I use a Deuter. It's not one of the "airs" but i do like the suspension, and it has nice helmet carry netting, and a rain cover that reside in zip-away compartments. It's been way better than my Mule and i think worth checking out.

With all that said, my next pack will likely be an osprey, just because they look sexy. Do they have raincovers?


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

The osprey raptor has been good to me. I have the 18 and it holds everything, but still tucks down against my back when it is lightly loaded. I love the bladder, far easier to fill than other systems. Downside is it's rigidness. My bony back really would benefit from a more compliant pack, but it broke in alright. Don't notice it anymore at least. The magnet over my heart freaks me out a little, but it's probably unfounded.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been through a mess of them.. I actually "build" them now as I've found some parts from each I like best...

Osprey or Deuter would probably be my choice if I had to have an all in one again..

Osprey, ..Only down side is the Nelgene Screw cap Bladder (Osprey just makes the cloth part.. any part with water is Nelgene) The Nelgene bladders tend to leak out of the cap after a bit of time.. really doesn't matter unless you throw the thing in your car and it lands upside down..

Deuter makes sweet packs and are my #1 favorite bladders by far.. like the ease of the zip top style for filling and cleaning over any of the screw cap ones, the shape help makes the bladder stand up in your pack on it's own without the need of a heavy "frame" like the Nelgene's .but HATE Deuter's bite valves.. they just suck 

Best bite valve is by far the Nelgene magnet bite, not only the magnet (which others are copying now) but the whole thing comes apart easy for cleaning, it's the only one you can *actually operate the shut off with winter gloves* on.. the gel piece is easy and low cost to replace when it gets too nasty with teeth marks.. they come in like 3 or 4 packs for 5 bucks or less

Like I said I "build" packs now..

get what ever fits for the "bag", size- shape is going to depend on personal stuff and body build. Do you want a Long tall that fits pumps and such easier, or short fat unit that can fit a helmet inside or that sits higher on your back.. bla bla bla .. so get the one that is the size and fit for you,* really go and try them on.* Unless it's something you've already had I highly reccomend actually hitting shops and trying them on your back, choose the one that fits and contours to your body and ride needs.. then take the bladder and throw it on Ebay or somewhere to sell it 
Deuter Bladder
Nelgene Bite

Camelbak isn't bad, just mediocre,.. there's no one terrible thing about them, but nothing special either other than the name that's been around for ever, can usually get a better unit all the way around for less $$$


----------



## mikemikemike (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for many great responses. I ended up buying a Syncro 10 and Raptor 14 from REI to try around the house, and ordering BX2 to compare. I'll load them all up and see which fits best and which features appeal most. I will report back, but in the meantime please keep the opinions coming!


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW got all those... you know you'll end up keeping them all right?


----------



## mikemikemike (Feb 10, 2008)

Ha! No, I'll pick one.

Either that or my wife will see to it that I have no need for any of them 



thomllama said:


> WOW got all those... you know you'll end up keeping them all right?


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

mikemikemike said:


> Ha! No, I'll pick one.
> 
> Either that or my wife will see to it that I have no need for any of them


well order yourself a Deuter bladder to fit which ever you keep.. save one of the bites (and hose really as I like Nelgene's hose a tad better) and keep it with one of the Osprey's 

haven't played with ergon units.. look nice but super pricy and can't find one local to here to try soo .... I haven't 

seriously though.... the Deuter bladder you can fill easy without a mess and don't have to take it out of the pack (or twist it around in weird positions )

these are nice, but the O-ring from the hose clip dries out and leaks after a yr or 2 and the cap is a pain and will also leak after time









the Deuter will stand up inside your pack without the "frame", *has the zip top so you can fill it without removal and it never ever leaks!!!*.. cleaning is WAY easier.. and no stupid quick clips or useless stuff to leak or get gummed up with crap down the road but the bite valve sucks... though, in that image it looks like they have changed it so it might be better....:skep:


----------



## markom (Jan 21, 2004)

thomllama said:


> the Deuter will stand up inside your pack without the "frame", *has the zip top so you can fill it without removal and it never ever leaks!!!*.. cleaning is WAY easier.. and no stupid quick clips or useless stuff to leak or get gummed up with crap down the road but the bite valve sucks... though, in that image it looks like they have changed it so it might be better....:skep:


Camelbak parts fit to Deuter hose nicely. I hated the Deuter valve so it was quickly replaced with Camelbak 90 degree connector and valve.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

markom said:


> Camelbak parts fit to Deuter hose nicely. I hated the Deuter valve so it was quickly replaced with Camelbak 90 degree connector and valve.


ya.. not a big fan of the Camelbak one's either.. but they are better than the Deuter's It's soo funny that they have such well designed everything but then those bite valves are such crap.. hardest to get to work, and the flow is so little it's like sucking on a clogged straw... :madman:

seriously though, when your Camel starts getting chewed up.. look into the Nelgene's will cost less and work better


----------



## Mrk9182 (Apr 8, 2012)

I really like my osprey talon 11. Its designed as a climbing pack but I have found it works well as a pack while riding.


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

The Deuter bladders are actually from Source Hydration. 

I 100% that they bladders are amazing. Never leak, super easy to fill and no plastic taste. I don't mind the old bite valve shown in the photo in a previous post. They now ship with the Helix valve. I don't have one with the new bike valve but my girlfriend prefers the new valve.


----------



## mikemikemike (Feb 10, 2008)

*Chose Ergon in the end*

FWIW, I chose the Ergon BX2 in the end.

I was convinced that the Osprey was it in terms of size, features. and so on. I got multiple sizes in multiple models and I just never found one that was comfortable for me on the bike iteself. I felt good in the newer model around the house and thought it looked great for features and construction, but out on the trail it rode high and for some reason my clothing bunched up a lot underneath it. The older model light blue one felt super dialed around the house (I hadn't been as stoked on it because of the overly complicated design with extra buckles and compartments and stuff, but it did feel more like a climbing pack. But when I took THAT one out, it also felt substandard!

Surprising since I've used Osprey packs for years. But none of them had the locked in feeling I was looking for. (as an aside, IMO the no-sweating back thing is all marketing - I was as drenched with both osprey systems as I ever was with my ancient camelback).

Anyhow, I've been quite happy with the Ergon in the end. It does feel really solidly fit, and the design is simple, light, and doesn't have anything i don't need. For a daily driver I can stow light pads and enough for a 5 hour summer ride. Might be tight for long rides when I need to pack some layers, but it does have more space than I thought and I'll figure that out when the time comes. Took me a long time to get there, and hopefully it will serve me well enough for awhile.


----------



## RLK (Nov 4, 2009)

Those Osprey/Nalgene magnetic valves are awesome, and available by themselves. Eastern Mountain Sports carries them.


----------

